# What color will he be?



## Godsgiftweregoldens (Apr 3, 2011)

Color of my new golden is absolutely of no importance to me, but it is fun to guess. This little guy is my third golden. His mother is standard blonde. His dad is dark red. Wonder what color he will be? Oh by the way, he is only 4 weeks old. Wont be ready to come home for about 3/4 more weeks. Im also thinking Scooter may be his name.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

He will be a nice golden,like Mom.His ears are a nice indicator,of his final color!.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

My Scout had a similar combo. He is a shade darker compared to mom.


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

HovawartMom said:


> He will be a nice golden,like Mom.His ears are a nice indicator,of his final color!.


Yeah, everyone says to look at the ears as the final color (or at least close to it). I guess we'll see if that is true


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

What a cutie! Congratulations. The color of their ears usually comes pretty close.


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

Parents are both beautiful! That pup is going to take after it's mom though. My pup was from a litter of 9, and two of the pups were clearly on a darker color scale than the others. I picked out a darker one, and it continues to be darker! The ears are an excellent predictor.


----------



## Godsgiftweregoldens (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks guys! Thats what I was thinking. The dad is 130 lbs. The mom is around 70. Out of 13 babies, mine is one of the largest. Actually in the top 3 I would imagine. Anyway, there were 7 dark ones I believe. I hope hes built like the dad and colored like the mom. I dont care if hes blue! Goldens are the absolute best dogs! Our last golden passed away a year and a half ago and while we have other dogs, something is missing...and its a golden!


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

Godsgiftweregoldens said:


> Thanks guys! Thats what I was thinking. The dad is 130 lbs. The mom is around 70. Out of 13 babies, mine is one of the largest. Actually in the top 3 I would imagine. Anyway, there were 7 dark ones I believe. I hope hes built like the dad and colored like the mom. I dont care if hes blue! Goldens are the absolute best dogs! Our last golden passed away a year and a half ago and while we have other dogs, something is missing...and its a golden!


130 lbs? Is he a mix?


----------



## Godsgiftweregoldens (Apr 3, 2011)

No, hes all golden. My last golden went between 90 and 120 lbs. Just built so large. Im pretty sure he doesnt maintain 130, but he does get there. Hes a really large boy. When standing on his hind legs hes eye level.


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

Godsgiftweregoldens said:


> No, hes all golden. My last golden went between 90 and 120 lbs. Just built so large. Im pretty sure he doesnt maintain 130, but he does get there. Hes a really large boy. When standing on his hind legs hes eye level.


Wow, that is a tall boy! Enjoy the new puppy and keep us updated.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker's grandpa was 120lbs, his dad was 110. Tucker is like 85-90.

Some Goldens seem to be BIG (though not breed standard, doesn't mean they're not cute lol)

Anyway, as many as said, the ear color is usually a good indicator of what color they'll be as adults, give or take a slight shade.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I am thinking he might be darker than mom because at that age Jaro was much lighter than your little guy, almost white.


----------

